# Anything out there as good as phenibut?



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

Two questions:

1) When I first took phenibut (last week) it was hands down the best thing I have ever taken for SA. :clap Unfortunately I abused it like a idiot and took it for 9 days straight at 2-3 grams a day. I was so happy to be anxiety free I ran it into the ground. Now when I take it I feel like 1/3rd of the effect.

Will I ever be able to get the "magic back", and how long off? I don't want to just randomly take it to see if the tolerance is gone or not. If I ever get my tolerance back down I would take it three times a week at 1g.

2) Anything as good as this stuff? I have tried things like 5-hpt and St. Johns wort, no effect at all. What are some other things that I can try. I hear L-theamine might be worth a shot? Recommend a brand?


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

Just an after thought, I have no problem doing a one or two day fast. Should I consider this to help speed up tolerance recovery?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tweaked said:


> Just an after thought, I have no problem doing a one or two day fast. Should I consider this to help speed up tolerance recovery?


I haven't taken phenibut, but I find that when I use St john's wort everyday it loses effectiveness. I only take it twice a week now. I use magnesium for anxiety once in a while for the same reason. Although I will probably switch out magnesium for l theanine to see if it is more effective than magnesium.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

What dosage is normal to take. I looked phenibut up, and found some that are 500 mg. Is that good?


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

500mg- nothing

1000mg- Anxiety dulled, life is a little better.

1,500mg- You are the dude from limitless 

3 days later + tolerance= You feel nothing.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Dude phenibut is a 3-4 days thing with maximum dose daily of 1500-2000mg, it's NOT an everyday thing and shouldn't be used in over amount without day off, why do I see people making this mistake ALL the time? Hell you can try some schisandra extract, I'll say its about as potent as 1-2 pills of phenibut but can be taken throughout the day. 

Not comparable but it does produce a calming effect.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I could never get the dosage right with phenibut. I just end up feeling drunk and then getting sleepy. :/


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Look up noopept.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashley90 said:


> Look up noopept.


 Pramiracetam is better.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Go with a Benzo. Phenibut is nice and all and I like the giddy/manic feeling it gives me, but benzos are your best bet for ridding anxiety.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

phenibut is really good

but do not take it more then twice a week, and i would even say just take it once a week. Use it as a tool. 

Unfortunately you did what most people who try phenibut did and killed your tolerance. Even if you take 2 months off, the effects will not recover fully. 

when they do use it once a week, and hold yourself to that. Phenibut has a very long half life


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Go with a Benzo. Phenibut is nice and all and I like the giddy/manic feeling it gives me, but benzos are your best bet for ridding anxiety.


Not true

I took ativan for years, Phenibut is way better then a Benzo. One thing i noticed is that Phenibut does not affect your judgement, cognition, and doesn't effect libido. Phenibut appears to be almost a natural herb. whenever i take it I am myself except just less anxious

where as Benzos, take them and prepare for your life to be useless. Less Cognition, poor judgement, complete lack of motivation


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Not true
> 
> I took ativan for years, Phenibut is way better then a Benzo. One thing i noticed is that Phenibut does not affect your judgement, cognition, and doesn't effect libido. Phenibut appears to be almost a natural herb. whenever i take it I am myself except just less anxious
> 
> where as Benzos, take them and prepare for your life to be useless. Less Cognition, poor judgement, complete lack of motivation


I've been on Klonopin for 5 years and I haven't had this problem.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

In my case benzo does lessen my cognition.. but then again it's a life saver and it blocks my panic attacks almost completely.. so for me it's really a magical drug.. it could have been better thought.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Not true
> 
> I took ativan for years, Phenibut is way better then a Benzo. One thing i noticed is that Phenibut does not affect your judgement, cognition, and doesn't effect libido. Phenibut appears to be almost a natural herb. whenever i take it I am myself except just less anxious
> 
> where as Benzos, take them and prepare for your life to be useless. Less Cognition, poor judgement, complete lack of motivation


i've also been on klonopin for years just as the user above has without any of the problems you've listed.

i think it's best to prudently advise that your experience is your experience alone and not make blatant generalisations.


----------



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

Gabapentin, and even better Lyrica or Baclofen. Be careful though, these do effect the GABA B receptor in some way shape or form, especially Baclofen and phenibut. 

Tolerance builds very fast with these type of drugs, im sure it has something to do with the way the GABA B receptor works, and that B receptor is not fully understood as far as well as the A receptor. 

These are all prescription drugs, but I've heard of gabapentin being available to order online somehow? 

I've been on gabapentin for a year, and believe me It builds tolerance just as fast as phenibut... it behaves JUST like phenibut, although a tad weaker. I've been cycling between phenibut and gabapentin because I always end up running out of gabapentin early... I try not to take it more then two days in a row with atleast a 2 day break in between....but seeing how I have a tolerance towards gabapentin withdrawal is nothing new to me, but for some reason adding the phenibut cycle I've been able to drastically cut down on my need for gabapentin....


----------



## OnDaStrength (Nov 13, 2013)

If you want a safer alternative that's just as effective, look up California Poppie (not the opium poppie) Kava Kava, chamomile, passion flower, skullcap...even kratom. They all work great for anxiety, especially when combined (not everything I listed together, but say for instance kava and California poppie,)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pramiracetam is better.


Regardless of whatever reasons you have, neither noopept nor pramiracetam is very effective for anxiety.


----------



## Mracid (Jan 10, 2015)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Go with a Benzo. Phenibut is nice and all and I like the giddy/manic feeling it gives me, but benzos are your best bet for ridding anxiety.


Everyone experiance anxiety in a different way so we can agree that different things can cause anxiety some its emotional imbalance in which serotonin is the good **** but other have more of a physical chemical imbalance which can be regulated by different drugs depend on the imbalance thats why when you dont respond to antidepressant it become lot more complicated cuz you need to find what imbalance you have and which drug helps, phenibut has the advantage of increasing dopamine which is pretty good since it helps fight the drowsiness and depressed feeling linked to gaba stuff. Sounds like you dont need that, mabe you alrdy have excess Glutamic acid or misplaced dopamine and only need to downregulate them. In other cases benzo can cause depression and lack of motivation which is avoided on phenibut, also phenibut have more of an indirect action on gaba it goes to gabaB a metabotropic receptor of the gaba usually ionotopic (gabaA where benzo act). Everyone has the drug that will help them doesnt mean its the same for every1. Peace and glad you found benzo helpful !


----------



## Mracid (Jan 10, 2015)

Sacrieur said:


> Regardless of whatever reasons you have, neither noopept nor pramiracetam is very effective for anxiety.


I'd agree that alone they arent that good but boy how it helps kick benzo side effects such as drowsiness amnesia and depression. Also if you have anxiety linked to a lack of communication skills they can help ALOT.


----------



## Mracid (Jan 10, 2015)

OnDaStrength said:


> Gabapentin, and even better Lyrica or Baclofen. Be careful though, these do effect the GABA B receptor in some way shape or form, especially Baclofen and phenibut.
> 
> Tolerance builds very fast with these type of drugs, im sure it has something to do with the way the GABA B receptor works, and that B receptor is not fully understood as far as well as the A receptor.
> 
> ...


Ive tried everything in your post expect baclofen. I know baclofen and phenibut are really alike (the only difference is 1 chlorine atome) but gabapentin and pregabalin(lyrica) are more of calcium channel blocker and they help stack GABA in the brain but never they are goin to link to GABAB nor create similar effect other than GABA level increased. In this way gabapentin is more like phenibut and pregabalin is really specific calcium channel blocker (no link other than slowing metabolism) .So mabe you lack GABA in your brain, which would be why thats one of the only effects you notice, try rosemary mixed with gabapentin as daily and use phenibut on big days. Rosemary contain rosmarinic acid which reduce your ability to destroy GABA and Gabapentin converts more Glutamic acid (stimulant) into GABA by activatin GAD enzyme. That way you get increased level of gaba everyday and you can use something that increase GABA effectiveness on occasion (Phenibut, skull cap, valerian, chamomile or even benzodiazepine but becareful mixin those with gabapentin and rosmary it increase their effectiveness by like times 2). Hope i could help. Also if you want to skip gabapentin try mixing low doses of lyrica with high doses or rosmary, u might get the same result.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Mracid said:


> I'd agree that alone they arent that good but boy how it helps kick benzo side effects such as drowsiness amnesia and depression. Also if you have anxiety linked to a lack of communication skills they can help ALOT.


That's a drug interaction that hasn't been studied.


----------

